# LG icemaker



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

LFX31925st/00. we had the icemaker replaced about 1 1/2 years ago, under warranty. the tray pinched a wire in half, it was easy to see.

now, the icemaker is not working again :furious: . searching around, it seems LG is known for this 

anyway. if there is someone here that has had to deal with this, i would like to know what happened. it is displaying "ER 1(or I)F. it is getting water, the tray works. its just not freezing the water. fridge temps are fine. unpowering the fridge resets the ER code, but only for a while, and still doesn't make ice. 

LG FRENCH DOOR REFRIGERATOR LFX31925ST


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> LFX31925st/00. we had the icemaker replaced about 1 1/2 years ago, under warranty. the tray pinched a wire in half, it was easy to see.
> 
> now, the icemaker is not working again :furious: . searching around, it seems LG is known for this
> 
> ...


Error 1F is the ice maker fan not working. It's probably either iced up or buggered.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, i discovered that after posting this. i unpowered it for 4 hours. waiting to see what happens. this fridg takes a long time to get to temp. i think its the fan.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

error came back  , as i figured it would.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh well. at least the fridge itself is working = THANKFULL for that !

btw. my 4000 post here.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

update

i hope i am not jinxing myself. but. i had turned off the icemaker 2 days ago. no need for it to be on when it wasn't working. and the error went away. today, i checked the tray. apparently turning off the icemaker does not turn off the blower. as there was ice in the tray ! so turned the IM back on and it is now making ice and (still on first tray. but it is freezing), so far, no error.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

its still working. we are using up the manual ice we made. then going back to fridge ice and go from there.

i have been wondering = is this programed into the fridges computer. and turning off the icemaker for a set amount of time, resets it. hmmmm


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> its still working. we are using up the manual ice we made. then going back to fridge ice and go from there.
> 
> i have been wondering = is this programed into the fridges computer. and turning off the icemaker for a set amount of time, resets it. hmmmm


no programmed code in computer, you just got lucky (for now). LG refrigerators are awful. I suspect the fan motor probably got stuck some how, maybe ice build up.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

hardwareman said:


> no programmed code in computer,
> 
> you just got lucky (for now).
> 
> ...


well, "if" there was. i am sure that it would be a company secret. and pretty much no one would know.

yeah, perhaps i did.

i wish i would have known that, as i would have bought differently. 

yeah, thats very possible.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. its still working fine


----------



## talukdar (Mar 29, 2015)

I think, your LG FRENCH DOOR REFRIGERATOR LFX31925ST become quite old now. You should better change this old stuff to get rid of this problem.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ice maker is still working fine.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

update

a while back lg sent us some kind of survey, i didn't see it, wife filled it out. 
yesterday LG had someone come out and replace the known defective blower fan module.
this is supposed to resolve this issue (even though the ice maker has been working fine ever since). 

this fridge is over 2 years out of warranty, hats off to LG.


----------

